# PCD Timing?



## dpritchett (Sep 6, 2006)

If you want to order a vehicle made in SC, how far in advance do you need to order to get a delivery date of your approximate choice?

For example, if you wanted a PCD of a 2019 X3 in early November 2018 - when would you start the process with your dealer?


----------



## Ibiza (Jun 15, 2007)

You would need a October 2018 production build, as the PC only schedules a firm delivery date 3 weeks in advance. This would be based on your BMW centers allocation as probably August 2018 to firm up your ordering/deal as October 2018 allocations would be released by BMW NA to Centers early September 2018. Traditionally the X5/X6 models have changed model year September of the respective year. Never hurts to start mid-summer as the ordering guides should be released around June 2018 if model year change over is September. However, the X3/X4 is on a different production schedule than the X5/X6:

http://www.bimmerfest.com/news/970745/2018-bmw-production-schedule/

Hope this helps!


----------



## dpritchett (Sep 6, 2006)

Thanks! I’ve done an ED, and between the Wiki and forum, there’s a lot of timing guidance. In comparison, the PCD Wiki is low content.


Sent from my iPad using Bimmerfest


----------



## Montpier (Mar 25, 2009)

Heads up for anyone who might be using this thread for timing guidance that the PCD advance time might vary considerably. My case is different from above as European build (not ED), which may have additional buffer due to shipping uncertainties. 

However for my F36 build @ Dingolfing I specified PCD on initial Dec 16 2017 order date, received VIN Dec 21 w/estimated Jan 15 2018 production completion. My CA reached out to me on Jan 8 with earliest proposed date for my Prod # and able to confirm March 16 2018 PCD.

Latest is car is in transit and due to arrive Charleston Feb 12 and Spartanburg/Greer(?) VPC Feb 13. Discussed yesterday with my CA about possibly moving up date, but looks like car is going to sit about a month as apparently PCD can only handle max 6 deliveries a day and pretty booked. (He did offer to arrange earlier delivery at dealer.)


----------

